# what are the codes in ny for drywall



## cody k (Apr 16, 2009)

I have hung drywall for 4 years in pa. I was just wondering what are the codes for drywall in ny


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Probably best to ask a GC that, or else try the inspector. They're always willing to talk.


----------



## TimberTom (Oct 26, 2009)

We have hard copies in our office, but you can at least start at this link for an overview. I hope this helps. It is a list of NY State codes. 

http://publicecodes.citation.com/st/ny/st/index.htm


----------

